# NAP 50S



## dave009 (May 22, 2011)

iv been training hard for 4 months now and have seen a great differance... im due to go on a lads holliday and want to bulk up for it.. so i have got some naps, just want abit of advice how to take them i.e how many a day and for how long for, what i should take with them?


----------



## w3lly (Dec 15, 2008)

One a day 50mg.

Eat big, Get Big.

Drink plenty of water aswell.


----------



## dave009 (May 22, 2011)

cheers willy.


----------



## UncleRoidz (May 9, 2011)

wtf is a nap? As in a power nap when you're tired? I have plenty of those too.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

He means Oxymethelone and if you want to look a complete watery mess on your holiday, go for it. Worst steroid there is in my opinion. And you have only been training for 4 months?? And want to use steroids already? Just to look good (or not in this case) for a holiday?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

And dare i ask if you have PCT planned?


----------



## Feelin-Big (Apr 12, 2011)

As w3lly says, 1 a day. They are a very toxic oral so i would also take supplements to try and prevent damage to your liver/kidneys. I'd start with Milk thistle. Im sure someone else on here will be able to tell you what else to take along with it. Make sure you do a PCT afterwards.

Personally i would have a read up about them if you havent already because they are very strong! I wouldnt recommend them as a 1st time course!


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

kieren1234 said:


> And dare i ask if you have PCT planned?


By PCT is he means "Post cycle therapy".. Search it on the forum, luckily you have asked here about them before taking them, most people dont, so do your research here before! Plenty of info available


----------



## Feelin-Big (Apr 12, 2011)

As Kieren said.... You will just be a walking water boy. They are a horrible, horrible, horrible oral. Made that mistake once, never again. Just fills you full of water, makes you feel like utter crap and you get spots the size of 10p coins! And dont get me started on kidney pains...


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

T_Woody said:


> By PCT is he means "Post treatment therapy".. Search it on the forum, luckily you have asked here about them before taking them, most people dont, so do your research here before! Plenty of info available


Thats PTT lol. Post CYCLE therapy, i dont dare ask what his diet is like either.....



Feelin-Big said:


> As Kieren said.... You will just be a walking water boy. They are a horrible, horrible, horrible oral. Made that mistake once, never again. Just fills you full of water, makes you feel like utter crap and you get spots the size of 10p coins! And dont get me started on kidney pains...


Pretty much sums up oxy, if you MUST use steroids (which i dont think you should yet) then dianabol is a much better choice used with an aromatase inhibitor and a good PCT and if this is the case, you will need to be off the dianabol and the pct before the holiday as drinking alot on a lads holiday wouldnt be the best thing to do whilst on steroids. I really do hope you listen to these posts, most dont and pay the price.


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

I wouldn't touch anadrol/nap50's with yours....


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

split your dose up though , if taking 1 a day dont take it all in the morning , have half then other half with tea .


----------



## UncleRoidz (May 9, 2011)

Oh oxies, I know. Yeah I heard the same (they're basically just water retention). Get on the d-bols. So what do you lot do when you're taking steroid but go on holiday for say, 10 days? Do you just stop taking them for that period?


----------



## thin man. (Feb 29, 2016)

what content.


----------

